# HOWTO: Fritz!Card pcmcia + capi + kernel 2.6

## kare

HOWTO: Fritz!Card pcmcia + capi + kernel 2.6

Searching this forum how to install my Fritz!Card pcmcia I've found lots

of posts. Some of them reported sucessfully installs and others reported

failure and frustration because of missing complete and simple instructions.

Here are the steps how I dit it.

1) Kernel Options 

(my kernel version: 2.6.9-nitro2)

 PCMCIA: (select the modules for your specific hardware)

```
 <M> PCMCIA/CardBus support                                

           [ ]   Enable PCMCIA debugging                             

           <M>   CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support             

           < >   Cirrus PD6729 compatible bridge support             

           <M>   i82092 compatible bridge support                    

           < >   i82365 compatible bridge support                   

           < >   Databook TCIC host bridge support
```

 PPP:

```
 <M>   PPP (point-to-point protocol) support                   

           [*]     PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL)      

           [*]     PPP filtering                             

           <M>     PPP support for async serial ports           

           <M>     PPP support for sync tty ports      -> absolutely necessary           

           <M>     PPP Deflate compression                      

           <M>     PPP BSD-Compress compression                 

           < >     PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

 ISDN:

```
 <M> ISDN support                                                

                  Old ISDN4Linux  --->                             

            ---   CAPI subsystem                                   

           <M>   CAPI2.0 support                                  

           [*]     Verbose reason code reporting (kernel size +=7K)

           [*]     CAPI2.0 Middleware support (EXPERIMENTAL)       

           <M>     CAPI2.0 /dev/capi support                       

           [*]       CAPI2.0 filesystem support
```

 Compile and install your kernel

2) CAPI

   Download: ftp://ftp.avm.de/cardware/fritzcrd.pcm/linux/suse.91/fcpcmcia-suse91-3.11-02.tar.gz

   Unpack the file

   Change to new directory "fritz"

```
make

make install
```

3) Packages 

(in brackets the versions I used)

```
emerge pcmcia-cs    (3.2.5-r1)

emerge ppp          (2.4.2-r7)  

emerge capi4k-utils (20040810)
```

4) Config files

   /etc/conf.d/local.start (couldn't tell udev to create it)

```
mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0
```

   /etc/capi.conf (should also work replacing io,irq,options with slash)

```
# card          file    proto   io      irq     mem     cardnr  options

fcpcmcia        -       -       0x140   3       -       -       P2P
```

   /etc/fstab

```
capifs                  /dev/capi       capifs          defaults                0 0
```

   /etc/pcmcia/config

```
# AMV Fritz!Card v2.0 PCMCIA (capi)

device "fcpcmcia_cs"

    class "isdn" module "fcpcmcia_cs"

card "AVM ISDN-Controller A1"

    version "AVM", "ISDN A"

    bind "fcpcmcia_cs"
```

   /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```
capi
```

   /etc/ppp/peers/isdn -> new file "myprovider"

```
debug

sync

noauth

-pap

user myname

plugin userpass.so

password mypassword

defaultroute

plugin capiplugin.so

#controller 1

#numberprefix 0

number 124567890 -> your dialin number

protocol hdlc

/dev/null
```

5) Usage

```
pon isdn/myprovider -> dialin

poff isdn/myprovider -> hangup
```

----------

## Michael_L

Thank you for your detailed description.

I followed your instructions with one difference: I used the fritzcapi ebuild from portage instead of installing the avm-modules manually.

All modules can be loaded without problems:

lsmod:

```
fcpcmcia_cs             5576  0

ds                     14084  1 fcpcmcia_cs

pcmcia_core            53708  2 fcpcmcia_cs,ds

fcpcmcia              495320  1 fcpcmcia_cs

capi                   15168  0

capifs                  3848  2 capi

kernelcapi             42400  2 fcpcmcia,capi
```

/var/log/messages:

```
Dec 25 23:25:28 n fcpcmcia: AVM FRITZ!Card PCMCIA driver, revision 0.6.0

Dec 25 23:25:28 n fcpcmcia: (fcpcmcia built on Dec 25 2004 at 23:24:14)

Dec 25 23:25:28 n fcpcmcia: Driver 'fcpcmcia' attached to stack. (152)

Dec 25 23:25:30 n Linux Kernel Card Services

Dec 25 23:25:30 n options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

Dec 25 23:25:30 n fcpcmcia_cs: Registering driver for PCMCIA Card Services...
```

But capiinfo reports:

```
capi not installed - No such device or address (6)
```

Because of this "pon isdn/isp" does not work, too:

```
Plugin userpass.so loaded.

userpass: $Revision: 1.5 $

Plugin capiplugin.so loaded.

capiplugin: $Revision: 1.36 $

capiconn:  1.10

capiplugin: CAPI_REGISTER failed - CAPI not installed (0x1009) [No such device or address (6)]
```

What can I do?

----------

## kare

HI,

 *Quote:*   

> What can I do?

 

I have no idea. Maybe there is something wrong the ebuild.

Maybe you can try to build fritzcapi manually.

----------

## Michael_L

Thank you for your suggestion.

I tried the original package from AVMs website but this was not the reason.

I discoverd a problem with pcmcia-cs, so that the Fritzcard was not fully initialized. After fixing this problem, /var/log/messages now shows

```
Jan  1 13:41:27 n cardmgr[7984]: socket 0: AVM Fritz! Card A1 PCMCIA

Jan  1 13:41:27 n cardmgr[7984]: executing: 'modprobe fcpcmcia_cs irq_list=11'

Jan  1 13:41:27 n fcpcmcia: AVM FRITZ!Card PCMCIA driver, revision 0.6.0

Jan  1 13:41:27 n fcpcmcia: (fcpcmcia built on Jan  1 2005 at 12:47:46)

Jan  1 13:41:27 n fcpcmcia: Driver 'fcpcmcia' attached to stack. (152)

Jan  1 13:41:27 n fcpcmcia_cs: Registering driver for PCMCIA Card Services...

Jan  1 13:41:27 n fcpcmcia_cs: testing i/o 0x140-0x147

Jan  1 13:41:27 n fcpcmcia: CS addcard: io 140, irq 10

Jan  1 13:41:27 n fcpcmcia: Stack version 3.11-02

Jan  1 13:41:27 n Trying to free nonexistent resource <00000140-00000147>

Jan  1 13:41:27 n fcpcmcia: Could not install irq handler.

Jan  1 13:41:27 n fcpcmcia: Error: Initialization failed.

Jan  1 13:41:27 n fcpcmcia_cs error: Failed to add FRITZ!Card PCMCIA (io 140, irq 10)!

Jan  1 13:41:27 n fcpcmcia: CS delcard: io 140, irq 10

Jan  1 13:41:27 n Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000034

Jan  1 13:41:27 n printing eip:

Jan  1 13:41:27 n e1a98f56

Jan  1 13:41:27 n *pde = 00000000

Jan  1 13:41:27 n Oops: 0000 [#1]

Jan  1 13:41:27 n PREEMPT

...
```

when inserting the card.

This seems to be a problem with interrupts. I found a page where someone wrote, the Fritzcard needs one interrupt for its own. I my system, the card tries to use interrupt 10, which seems to be the universal interrupt for nearly everything. So I tried using another free interrupt (eg 11 like Windows). I wrote this interrupt to capi.conf and config.opts, but this makes no difference. The card still tries to use 10. I explicitly forbit using interrupt 10 by inserting 

```
exclude irq 10
```

 to config.opts. This does not change anything, too.

How can I tell the Fritzcard to use another interrupt?

----------

## kare

Maybe you use the wrong ioport. 

Try this *Quote:*   

> cat /proc/ioports

 

and check if 0140-0147 is used by something else.

----------

## Michael_L

0140-0147 is free.

----------

## Michael_L

Finally, it works!

I only had to add "pci=noacpi" to the kernel's boot-parameter in grub.conf.

Now I am able to set the interrupt for the FritzCard individually and everything is working well (with the fritzcapi-ebuild from portage).

----------

## Freanan

Thanks for this howto - it was the most helpful of the howtos for my avm-card so far.

Still it does not really work yet - there is a problem with isdnutils as you can see in my logfile:

(There is also some other strange message before it, also marked in red but that one seems not to cause any negative effect.. (?))

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mar 22 23:46:48 [cardmgr] watching 2 sockets
> 
> Mar 22 23:46:48 [kernel] cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.
> ...

 

In fact in the beginning cardmgr complained about not finding "./isdn" and "./isdn.opts", but i still had those files from some previous howto and copied them to /etc/pcmcia - after that i found the error message as you can see it now.

Now i am really not sure what to do: Install those "isdnutils", delete the ./isdn and isdn.opts files again and ignore the error message or change the two files?

I think it is very probable that i need too install the isdnutils (because the pon command also complains about some file called "libcapi20.so", which is part of the isdnutils package according to some website), but as the isdn and isdn.opts files have never been mentioned in this thread i thought it was better to ask you...

----------

## Michael_L

/etc/pcmcia/isdn:

If you want to execute some extra commands when inserting oder removing the FRITZcard, you can use this shell-script. The first passed parameter is "start" when inserting the card and "stop" when removing it. If you don't want to execute any commands (you usually don't need extra commands for getting the card working), just create an empty shell script with "#!/bin/sh" in the first line.

libcapi20.so:

You don't need the "net-dialup/isdn4k-utils" package, just emerge "net-dialup/capi4k-utils" and "net-dialup/fritzcapi".

Another hint:

I did not get the FRITZcard working with kernel 2.6.11.x up to now. I get the same interrupt-problem I mentioned above again, pci=noacpi does not work any more. If you get the card working with 2.6.11.x, please let me know!

----------

## Freanan

Okay, if i do not need "start" i will just add the empty file you spoke of - but is it not required for going online with the card in the end..?

About the isdnutils and the libcapi20.so file - i installed the capi4kutils from a source package (because i could not find it on my packages-cd and i could not emerge it from ome server because without my isdn-card there is also no internet with gentoo...) and i manually installed the avm-driver from ftp://ftp.avm.de/cardware/fritzcrd.pcm/linux/suse.91/fcpcmcia-suse91-3.11-02.tar.gz... So in fact everything should be where it is supposed to be - still the .so file is not found  :Sad:  .

(I cannot comment on 2.6.11 - i am using kernel 2.6.9)

----------

## Michael_L

 *Quote:*   

> but is it not required for going online with the card in the end..?

 

If you automatically want to go online when inserting the card, you can use this file. In my case, it is empty.

In my system, libcapi20.so is a symlink in /usr/lib/, pointing to /usr/lib/libcapi20.so.2.0.9 (I am using capi4k-utils-20041006-r5 from portage).

fcpcmcia-suse91-3.11-02.tar.gz is the same file as used by the fritzcapi-ebuild.

----------

## Freanan

OK, thanks - so i will leave this file empty as well...

In my /usr/lib directory there are files called libcapi20.a libcapi20dyn.a and libcapi20.la - but not the file the symlink is supposed to point to.

I tried to install the isdnutils, hoping that would provide the missing file(s), but i could not compile the source package - gcc complained about errors in the code. So i wonder how i can purchase the missing file...

EDIT: I just found out that the file exists on my other linux installation - if it is the only missing file i will just copy it...

EDIT 2: Copying the files seems to have worked: There are no more errormessages. Only dialing in to t-online does not work yet - i tried to use syncppp as protocol and it is unknown. But i tried to dial in to the avm internet test server (pon isdn/avm   poff isdn/avm) for which there was already a configuration file and the logmessages seem to me as if it had worked. Here is the log from the avm connection:

```

Mar 26 14:53:40 [pppd] Plugin userpass.so loaded.

Mar 26 14:53:40 [pppd] userpass: $Revision: 1.5 $

Mar 26 14:53:40 [pppd] Plugin capiplugin.so loaded.

Mar 26 14:53:40 [pppd] capiplugin: $Revision: 1.36 $

Mar 26 14:53:40 [pppd] capiconn:  1.13 

Mar 26 14:53:40 [pppd] pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Mar 26 14:53:40 [pppd] capiplugin: phase serialconn.

Mar 26 14:53:40 [pppd] controller 1: listen_change_state state=1 event=1 ????

                - Last output repeated 2 times -

Mar 26 14:53:40 [pppd] capiplugin: dialing 03039984330 (hdlc)

Mar 26 14:53:40 [pppd] controller 1: listen_change_state state=0 event=3 ????

                - Last output repeated 2 times -

Mar 26 14:53:42 [pppd] capiplugin: connected: "" -> "03039984330" outgoing (pcli=0x101/ncci=0x10101)

Mar 26 14:53:42 [pppd] capiplugin: using /dev/capi/0: "" -> "03039984330" outgoing (pcli=0x101/ncci=0x10101)

Mar 26 14:53:43 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Mar 26 14:53:43 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/capi/0

Mar 26 14:53:43 [pppd] capiplugin: phase establish (was serialconn).

Mar 26 14:53:43 [pppd] capiplugin: phase authenticate (was establish).

Mar 26 14:53:43 [pppd] capiplugin: phase network (was authenticate).

Mar 26 14:53:43 [kernel] PPP BSD Compression module registered

Mar 26 14:53:43 [kernel] PPP Deflate Compression module registered

Mar 26 14:53:46 [pppd] local  IP address 192.168.113.129

Mar 26 14:53:46 [pppd] remote IP address 212.42.244.69

Mar 26 14:53:46 [pppd] capiplugin: phase running (was network).

Mar 26 14:53:57 [pppd] Terminating on signal 15.

Mar 26 14:53:57 [pppd] capiplugin: phase terminate (was running).

Mar 26 14:53:57 [pppd] capiplugin: phase network (was terminate).

Mar 26 14:53:57 [pppd] capiplugin: phase terminate (was network).

Mar 26 14:53:57 [pppd] capiplugin: phase dead (was terminate).

Mar 26 14:53:57 [pppd] controller 1: listen_change_state state=1 event=1 ????

                - Last output repeated 2 times -

Mar 26 14:53:57 [pppd] controller 1: listen_change_state state=0 event=3 ????

                - Last output repeated 2 times -

Mar 26 14:53:57 [pppd] Hangup (SIGHUP)

Mar 26 14:53:57 [kernel] kcapi: appl 1 ncci 0x10101 down

Mar 26 14:53:57 [pppd] capiplugin: disconnect(local): "" -> "03039984330" outgoing (pcli=0x101/ncci=0x10101) 0x0000 (0x0000) - No additional information

Mar 26 14:53:57 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Mar 26 14:53:57 [pppd] Connect time 0.3 minutes.

Mar 26 14:53:57 [pppd] Sent 159 bytes, received 134 bytes.

Mar 26 14:53:57 [pppd] tcflush failed: Input/output error

Mar 26 14:53:57 [pppd] capiplugin: phase disconnect (was dead).

Mar 26 14:53:58 [pppd] controller 1: listen_change_state state=1 event=1 ????

                - Last output repeated 2 times -

Mar 26 14:53:58 [pppd] capiplugin: exit

Mar 26 14:53:58 [pppd] Exit.

```

----------

## jbjoret

I am really depressed with this. I have done exactly like in the how-to, spend 50 hours on it trying to get it to work. Finally I am about to quit and install windows Grrrrrr. I am Using A Thinkpad A22p with a Fritz Pcmcia ISDN Card. This is the message that I get:

Apr 11 16:51:14 jasper fcpcmcia_cs: testing i/o 0x140-0x147

Apr 11 16:51:14 jasper fcpcmcia: CS addcard: io 140, irq 11

Apr 11 16:51:14 jasper fcpcmcia: Stack version 3.11-02

Apr 11 16:51:14 jasper Trying to free nonexistent resource <00000140-00000147>

Apr 11 16:51:14 jasper fcpcmcia: Could not install irq handler.

Apr 11 16:51:14 jasper fcpcmcia: Error: Initialization failed.

Apr 11 16:51:14 jasper fcpcmcia_cs error: Failed to add FRITZ!Card PCMCIA (io 140, irq 11)!

Apr 11 16:51:14 jasper fcpcmcia: CS delcard: io 140, irq 11

The solution given in this thread is pci=noacpi, but I don't have acpi enabled. Please help :'(

----------

## Freanan

I do not know an answer to your question..

But i see that you use the 2.6.11 kernel - to be honest i was not even able to install the avm-driver together with this kernel  :Sad: 

Did you emerge fritzcapi instead of using the downloaded driver?

EDIT: With the 2.6.9 kernel everything works as it should now. Thanks!

----------

## jbjoret

Yes I emerged fritzcapi. Everything seems to be ok, exept that there is this IRQ Problem. I tried to see what happens when I insert/remove my Fritzcard usind dmesg. Somehow the message seem to concern IRQ7 when I do this. It seems that PCMCIA is trying to use the wrong IRQ. Honestly I am not very familiar with this, so I don't know how to bind the card to IRQ7. Any idea ?

----------

## Michael_L

As I mentioned above, I did not get it working with kernel 2.6.11, but it is working great with vanilla-sources-2.6.10.

You can choose an interrupt by adding a parameter to the fcpcmcia-entry in /etc/pcmcia/config.opts:

```
module "fcpcmcia_cs" opts "irq_list=11"
```

But take care that choose a free interrupt (have a look at /proc/interrupts), because the FritzCard can't share any interrupts with other devices! (This seems to be the problem with newer kernels where pci=noapci does not work: The system igores this parameter and tries to use the "universal-standard-interrupt for nearly everything", but the card does not want it  :Sad:  )

----------

## jbjoret

After Michael's post I decided to install an earlier Kernel version 2.6.10-gentoo-r7 and this has solved the Hardware problem. Now I am entering the next step and havin already my next problem: "./isdn: Permission denied" when I start /etc/init.d/pcmcia start

I am probably missing something, but I feel more confident since I have the hardware recognised.

----------

## Michael_L

The isdn -file you mentioned (located in /etc/pcmcia) should be a usual shell-script with execute-permissions for root.

For details concerning this file, please have a look at my other posts above.

----------

## genstef

For a workaround for the 2.6.11 kernel problem

please see https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=84061#c12

----------

## jbjoret

 *Michael_L wrote:*   

> The isdn -file you mentioned (located in /etc/pcmcia) should be a usual shell-script with execute-permissions for root.
> 
> For details concerning this file, please have a look at my other posts above.

 

Hi,

I don't have this script on my system. Do you know by chance with which package it comes ? Thx

----------

## Michael_L

 *I wrote:*   

> /etc/pcmcia/isdn:
> 
> If you want to execute some extra commands when inserting oder removing the FRITZcard, you can use this shell-script. The first passed parameter is "start" when inserting the card and "stop" when removing it. If you don't want to execute any commands (you usually don't need extra commands for getting the card working), just create an empty shell script with "#!/bin/sh" in the first line.

 

So, just create the file!

----------

## knox74

Thanks for this good description.

It works here with an AVM B1 isa controller, too.

 :Very Happy: 

I only changed the settings for the card.

Thanks a lot.

----------

## sebastianm

Hello,

anyone still having problems with getting his pcmcia card to work? 

I tried to make the card work for almost 3 days... Tried every way, I found in any other thread but finally it still does not do anything.  :Shocked: 

My card is a fritz! pcmcia (v2.0) card... I went back to kernel 2.6.10-gentoo-r6.

Just like Michael_L, i was able to load all the modules and get the same error messages as he got in his first post in this thread. For making things more complicated, the pci=noacpi in the grub-line has not changed much.

Calling "capiinit" gives me thas result: 

"kcapi: driver "fcpcmcia" has no add card function"

"ERROR: add_card(fcpcmcia) failed - Input/output error (5)"

Finally I go back to my 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 kernel and try the workaround of the bugreport, postet within this thread.

If anybody has an idea what my problem with the card could be, I would like to hear  :Wink: 

----------

## genstef

CAPI does not work with this card currently,

please use the workaround postet in the bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=84061#c12

----------

## Dirk_H

Hello,

I'm having the same problem as mentioned above. When i try to start pcmcia via

```
/etc/init.d/pcmcia start
```

dmesg shows the message

```

capifs: Rev 1.1.2.3

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:01:04.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.0

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:01:04.0 [1025:003d]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:01:04.0, mfunc 0x00111c12, devctl 0x46

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0000, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000010

cs: memory probe 0x0c0000-0x0fffff: excluding 0xc0000-0xd7fff 0xe0000-0xfffff

CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8

fcpcmcia: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

fcpcmcia: AVM FRITZ!Card PCMCIA driver, revision 0.6.2

fcpcmcia: (fcpcmcia built on Jun  8 2005 at 21:57:16)

fcpcmcia: Driver 'fcpcmcia' attached to stack. (152)

fcpcmcia_cs: Registering driver for PCMCIA Card Services...

fcpcmcia_cs: testing i/o 0x140-0x147

fcpcmcia: CS addcard: io 140, irq 11

fcpcmcia: Stack version 3.11-02

Trying to free nonexistent resource <00000140-00000147>

fcpcmcia: Could not install irq handler.

fcpcmcia: Error: Initialization failed.

fcpcmcia_cs error: Failed to add FRITZ!Card PCMCIA (io 140, irq 11)!

fcpcmcia: CS delcard: io 140, irq 11

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000034

 printing eip:

dfa2ff56

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT

Modules linked in: fcpcmcia_cs fcpcmcia kernelcapi pcmcia yenta_socket pcmcia_core capifs 8139too

```

I added

```
module "fcpcmcia_cs" opts "irq_list=3,4,6,7,8,13"
```

(which are my free irqs) to /etc/pcmcia/config.opts

Before adding the noacpi option to the kernel parameters fcpcmcia tried to use 12, which is also occupied

The only module i load is capifs, kernel version is 2.6.10-gentoo-r6

irq 11 is occupied by uhci and my networ adaptor. Any Ideas? 

Thanks in advance,

Dirk

----------

## genstef

Please dont use the fcpcmcia driver,

please use the workaround postet in the bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=84061#c12

----------

## sebastianm

As far as I unterstood the other postings, the fcpcmcia driver should be no problem, using a kernel < 2.6.11? Isn't that right?

Till now, I did not succeed with bringing the workaround to function properly, but I'll have a few more tries today. 

I'll post my success later in here.

----------

## genstef

Dirk_H reportet that it also has problems with 2.6.10, should I maybe add a warning to the ebuild or remove the driver if I detect a recent kernel? What do you think is best to keep people from failing?

----------

## Freanan

I think a warning maybe with the url of the workaround included would be best...

After all i think i just won't upgrade to the new kernel - i hope in future releases the avm-card will be supported with capi again...

----------

## sebastianm

Nothing new in here right now, but as I booted the 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 kernel, I remember that I never had a try with this one because the framebuffer did not work. Now it is working and I'll try to get it working with CAPI.

As I read some ISDN-related sites, I noticed that on one page was written to disable preemptible kernel for it could crash isdn (don't know if it was espacially capi) on some machines. When I look at the error message, Dirk_H got, I think it would be worth to give it a try.

EDIT: Disabeling preemptible kernel results in much other modules not to be able to be build in "make modules_install".

ANOTHER EDIT: Finally, I decided to use the HiSax driver with my 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 kernel. The vesafb-tng in the 2.6.9 kernel does not work and i like that framebuffer very much  :Confused: 

But to make things again a bit complicated, I have the same problem like the guy in this Thread  :Arrow:  klick me. Any ideas? It's driving me insane  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Freanan

I suggest to stay with 2.6.9 and use capi until a new kernel arrives, for which the capi driver is reported to work again.

Or are there any important new options or security fixes that make it really unreasonable to stay with 2.6.9?

I really hate having such exotic hardware - with every new kernels everything has to be redone in a completely different way then before and maybe it does not even work...

----------

## Freanan

Anything new about this card with the 2.6.13 kernel..?

It would be cool to use this thread also for updates concerning new kernel versions and the avm a1 card, so that everyone just ahd to check here if he or she should install the newest kernel verison or if it would break internet connectivity.

----------

## genstef

Well, it should work with the latest ~x86 version.

As you can see I marked the bug as RESOLVED,FIXED:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=84061

----------

## Freanan

Cool, thanks!

I will upgrade as soon as possible.

----------

## Freanan

The last kernel version that i have tried and that has worked with this hardware and the tutorial posted in here was 2.6.12.

I think i tried 2.6.14 or something once, but that did not work.

Has anyone experiences with the newer kernel versions? As far as i know there is already a 2.6.17 and since i am doing a new install at the moment i would like to use the newest possible kernel.

I have searched the web and looked at the bugreport above, but could not find anything.

----------

## newmario

Hi !

also wenn du willst, könnten wir uns zusammen schließen, hab gestern gentoo neu installiert (incl. gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r5) und schaff es nicht, meine fritz card pcmcia v2.0 zum laufen zu bekommen. (das hab ich mir vor dem neuen install eh schon gedacht  :Smile:  ).

lg

----------

